# Oh No !!



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 7, 2007)

:no: Jane, our farrier called last night and told me she had gotten kicked off a horse on the 4th and had broken her pelvis and wrist




She was getting out of the hospital yesterday ...thank God it wasn't any worse and she is going to be OK!



:

I feel so bad for her.... and Oh my! I feel bad for my Donks.

Jane has been working with us for over 7 years. My Donks trust her so much. Abbie has learned to trust her and Jane was going to come out today and trim her. I have been working with Abbie so much just to get her to this point.

Farriers in this area are so hard to find....most don't even take on anymore clients :no:

Hey Chico.....maybe you can help me



:

Do you like your farrier? Does he/she work well with Donkeys?

I keep thinking about Nikki & Shari with their broken bones from a horse accident.

Nikki is still mending after almost a year. Jane told me she was going to be laid up for 3 months? I didn't dare tell her she''ll maybe have a lifetime of problems. She is writing off being a farrier though .... I don't blame her. :no: Luckily she got a job at Boeing 3-4 months ago. She had reduced her client load drastically at that time ..... but kept us and just a hand full of others.

Wish me luck in finding a farrier AND a farrier that does Donkeys



:

* I once read in a book..."Don't buy a Donkey until you find a Farrier in your area that trims Donkeys"

that scares me now :no:


----------



## Cara (Jul 7, 2007)

awe. i don't live near you so i can refur u to anyone, srry, but ill pray



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, gosh dang it Teri...this is just another reason you should move up by me. :bgrin



: You know my farrier is GOOD,



: and I could get Joe to take you on as a new client even tho he isnt taking on anymore. Seriously, hope you find a new one who your donks trust as well as you. Did your farrier ever show you how to do it? Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 7, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> . Did your farrier ever show you how to do it? Corinne


Yes...she has. I have always been right there and helping with all their trims.  I have ALL the tools...maybe not as sharp



: * I just don't have the muscle???*



:

Go figure...I can work a wrench....but not the Nippers ??

At this point I think I am going to buy the "BEST" diamond edged Rasp and just shave them down.



:

They are going to get SOOOOOO FAT :no:

They usually get grain for their trims & Jane was pretty swift ...this shaving could take forever :lol:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]jeeze i hope you find someone



: , i would ask her if she knows of anyone that is good, maybe once they hear you have no one they will take you on. come on Jer time to break those nippers out



: ...Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teri,

We have a farrier that we've used a few times, horses only, and our neighbor uses often. I would have to check with my husband for the name. Hubby does our donks and horses most of the time however. Hubby has learned to do a pretty good job on his own I have to say. I'm sure he would be able to share tips with you if you want to try. We bought that donkey book, can't think of the name at the moment, and it really helped. We have learned it's better to trim a little, often, instead of alot at one go. I'd have to talk to Hubby, but he might be okay to have you visit and watch with our guys. I'll ask if you want. There is muscle invovled, I couldn't do it! Hubby does the work and I help. =-) Like mentioned, Hubby does use the rasp more than the clippers. More often means less big clips. If you ever need a vet I know this one!

Good luck Teri and let me know.

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 8, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]come on Jer time to break those nippers out
> 
> 
> 
> : ...Nikki [/SIZE]


LOL...my thought exactly



:

Thanks Chico .... first let me check with the Donks Vet tomorrow and see if they know of any farriers taking in more clients.

I have watched the trimming over and over again...so I know what to do...I just don't have the braun



:

Glad to hear that your Hubby rasps your boys alot .... that is what I am going to try. I just need to find a real good one. Our farriers Rasp was like shaving cheese...VERY sharp!


----------



## Chico (Jul 8, 2007)

Just let me know. My husband says the trick is to file often and you don't even need to clip.

chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Teri, that's not good news to find out! I hope your farrier will be okay and makes a complete recovery.[/SIZE]

Now, I am also hoping that you will be able to find a replacement or Jerry learns how to do it himself. That would save you some money too! Maybe your vet will know of someone else to refer you too.



:

Keep us posted! Shannon


----------

